# Frederick T. Everard



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I was in this ship in 1962 and was very happy there. I wonder if any of you are still around, Captain's Brown & Trethewey, Mate John Henderson, 3rd Mate Nick Golding, Chief eng Jack Tonk, 2nd eng Barry White, assistant steward Andy Anderson, supernumary Clive Motram.


----------



## goodfellowalex (Feb 28, 2015)

I was in her from jan 1958- aug 1959,Barry White was 3rd when I was in her great ship,bulkhead dynamo`s an all:sweat:


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

I sailed with Capt. Trethewy in the Seniority in 1961, he was a gentleman, she was a good ship at the time on a good run. Bruce.


----------



## sailbad47 (Aug 7, 2009)

*HMS Worcester*

Sailed on the Frederick T in 1964 fromAvonmouth to Ghent to Birkenhead during leave fro the Worcester before leaving to go to sea. An experiebce!!!!!
Mike Dale


----------



## peterwhitehouse (Mar 10, 2016)

*peterwhitehouse*



sailbad47 said:


> Sailed on the Frederick T in 1964 fromAvonmouth to Ghent to Birkenhead during leave fro the Worcester before leaving to go to sea. An experiebce!!!!!
> Mike Dale


I I was Ist mate of the Frederick T.,the on ly one of Everards I had been on ,before or since,that had three deck officers.The master was Gordon Brown,from Spennymoor co.Durhan,a quiet man.The chief engineer,one of 5 or 6,was not quiet,Jack Tonks also from the NE.peter whitehouse,81974676


----------

